# Looking for a young man from Bristol called Rahim



## Cocoa Chanel (Mar 27, 2017)

I believe his name was Rahim or something similar. I met him in Cabot Circus on Friday 27 January 2017 (yes, two months ago) and he approached me and my friend. He has a foreign accent and appears to be white. If that was you or you know who that might be, please message me.

I owe this man an apology and would like to get in contact with him.


----------



## Argonia (Mar 30, 2017)

I like the name 'Cocoa Chanel'.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 1, 2017)

I am also looking for a young man...though I'm not particularly fussed where he lives...


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 1, 2017)

did you tell him to go back to his own country?


----------



## Sirena (Apr 1, 2017)

If this is the Rahim, I can see why you want to get in touch with him....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 1, 2017)

Rahim Huseyinsoy (University of Bristol, Bristol) on ResearchGate - Expertise: International Economics, Marketing, Accounting Scholarship

?


----------



## Rahim TheOne (May 31, 2019)

Cocoa Chanel said:


> I believe his name was Rahim or something similar. I met him in Cabot Circus on Friday 27 January 2017 (yes, two months ago) and he approached me and my friend. He has a foreign accent and appears to be white. If that was you or you know who that might be, please message me.
> 
> I owe this man an apology and would like to get in contact with him.


It was me, contact me


----------



## editor (May 31, 2019)




----------



## editor (May 31, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (May 31, 2019)

I'm thinking fizzerbird's rabbit batteries might need a change if she's still searching for a young man


----------



## editor (May 31, 2019)




----------



## JasonAngry (Jun 10, 2019)

Nope can't say I know him and I know EVERYONE in Bristol


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jun 10, 2019)

I was expecting a limerick.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2019)

Looking for a young man from Bristol called Rahim
Who often went walkabout on a whim....


----------



## danski (Jun 10, 2019)

editor said:


> Looking for a young man from Bristol called Rahim
> Who often went walkabout on a whim....


One day he got lost and was bitten by frost...


----------

